# Help with Simrad Evo3



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

SCM said:


> I just put on new boat Simrad Evo3. I am unable to get unit either in Chart or Echo mode to display water temp. In Chart mode, unable to display depth. It has to be operator error. I called the 800 Simrad cust service several times and have waited hour at a time and never get to speak with anyone. Any help will be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

You may have the wrong channel selected, or you don't have the transducer plugged into the right connection.. Then on the instrument bar you have to go into edit mode and select the little box inside depth and temp and change those settings to the correct ones. The way they have set this up, is not easy. The directions are totally silent or are written completely inadequately and this part of the set up is not intuitive at all. It took me an hour jerking around with different configurations before I got it figured out. If its all not set exactly right, it will not work.


----------



## vantagefish (Jul 16, 2014)

I had a similar problem and posted a question on THT. This response solved my problem


----------

